# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تورو خدا کمکم کنید(مشکل)

## nashnas4

پست به دلیل عدم تمایل استارتر به بحث حذف گردید

----------


## heengameeh

عزیزم ناراحت نباش حسی که تو در درس ریاضی داری من در درس زبان انگلیسی داشتم و کاملا درکت می کنم...نه اگه مثل نظام قدیم باشه ریاضی رو شهریور دوباره ازت امتحان میگیرن و انتخاب رشته برای شما فکر کنم سال ۱۰ باشه پس ۱ سال دیگه مونده تا بتونی بری انسانی

----------


## nashnas4

پست به دلیل عدم تمایل استارتر به بحث حذف گردید

----------


## nashnas4

پست به دلیل عدم تمایل استارتر به بحث حذف گردید

----------


## heengameeh

> فقط به خاطر پدر و مادرم و شرایط جامعه تا الان به مدرسه اومدم.
> وگرنه هر چه قدر مقایسه می کنم شیوه های قدیمی مناسب تر بودند
> چرا حس مدرک گرایی در ما وجود داره؟
> زمان ابن سینا دکترا و فوق دکترا و .. بود؟
> چرا ما دیگه به بهانه جا به جا و گسترش علوم کسی رو مثل ابن سینا نداریم؟
> ادیسون تا چه مقطعی درس خونده؟
> اگر به مدرسه نرم مورد تمسخر قرار می گیرم 
> اگر به مدرسه نرم کسی حاضر به ازدواج با یه انسان بی سواد نیست(از نظر مدرک تحصیلی)
> اگر مدرسه نرم نمیتونم توی جایی مشغول به کار خوبی بشم چون دیپلم هم ندارم 
> ...


 چرا درس خوندن رو دوست نداری؟

----------


## nashnas4

پست به دلیل عدم تمایل استارتر به بحث حذف گردید

----------


## nashnas4

> چرا درس خوندن رو دوست نداری؟


پست به دلیل عدم تمایل استارتر به بحث حذف گردید

----------


## heengameeh

> درس خوندن رو دوست دارم
> ریاضی خوندن و تمرین کردن و دوست ندارم 
> هیچوقت توی علوم و ادبیات و عربی و .. از کسی کمک نگرفتم


اصلا سعی کردی که ریاضی رو تمرین بکنی؟

----------


## heengameeh

> درس خوندن رو دوست دارم
> ریاضی خوندن و تمرین کردن و دوست ندارم 
> هیچوقت توی علوم و ادبیات و عربی و .. از کسی کمک نگرفتم


معلم همه ی درس هات یک نفره؟یا هر درس معلم جدا داری؟

----------


## nashnas4

من به شغل های ازاد هم علاقه انچنانی ندارم 
ادبیات و فلسفه و علوم سیاسی بسیار پیش من اهمیت دارند.. 
چند وقت قبل داشتم یکی از رسالات فلاسفه رو تکمیل می کردم که امسال به چاپ برسه که چون مدرسه شروع شد کار ناتمام ماند
شعر هم می نویسم دو کتاب شعر هم به زودی به چاپ می رسند.(قبل از سال 97)

----------


## nashnas4

> معلم همه ی درس هات یک نفره؟یا هر درس معلم جدا داری؟


نه معلم هاا جداست

----------


## mo3n

سلام
فقط برو سمت علاقت 
تا چند تا سال بعد به خودت بد و بیرا نگی که چرا سمت علاقت نرفتی  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## nashnas4

پست به دلیل عدم تمایل استارتر به بحث حذف گردید

----------


## heengameeh

خب تو باید با یه مشاور صحبت کنی...چون اول تا اخرش تو حتی برای انسانی خوندن هم به ریاضی احتیاج داری.

----------


## JOEY_DEX

چرا خدا ما رو آفریده؟
برای اینکه مثل چند تا خوک بخوریم و بخوابیم و تولید مثل بکنیم؟و از خودمون فرزندانی به جای بزاریم که مانند ما تنها هدفشون خوردن و خوابیدن و تولید مثل هست؟خیر
هدف از خلقت این بوده که حداقل یکمی از اون مخ مون رو به کار بگیریم و در قوانین جهان فکر کنیم کاری که در کشور های جهان سوم نود و نه درصد ملت انجام نمی دن
قوانین عالم اکثرا منطبق بر ریاضی و فیزیک هستند در نتیجه باید در این ها تلاش بکنی تا بیشتر یادشون بگیری گرچه تا یه سطح خیلی ضعیفی
(چون دیدم نوشتی چرا ریاضی اینارو گفتم وگرنه اگه به هرکسی اینارو بگم میگه بابا این شعرا چیه می گی)
شما هم به این دلیل نمی تونی یاد بگیری چون در مفاهیم اولیه مشکل داری و خودت به خودت القا می کنی که من از ریاضی متنفرم
با خودت رو راست باش حتی اگه دیدی رو جدول ضرب مشکل داری واسش وقت بزار
اگه می تونی برو پیش یه مشاور تحصیلی که حتما رشتش روان شناسی هس اگر این یکی دوسالم پشت سر بزاری به علاقت و چیزی که توش استعداد داری می رسی

----------


## JOEY_DEX

شمام که به فلسفه گفتی علاقه داری پس اینارو خیلی خیلی بهتر از من میدونی در موردشون فک کن تا تنفرت از بین بره

----------


## nashnas4

پست به دلیل عدم تمایل استارتر به بحث حذف گردید

----------


## nashnas4

یک قطره آب بود با دریا شد
یک ذره خاک با زمین یکتا شد
آمد شدن تو اندرین عالم چیست
آمد مگسی پدید و ناپیدا شد

----------

